

Email: The Easiest Way to Improve Retention - sjcsjc
https://segment.com/academy/email-is-the-easiest-way-to-improve-retention/

======
sjcsjc
Discussion from previous posting in 2013:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5451050](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5451050)

